# Best place to sell my watches



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm looking to sell 3 watches so that I can purchase a new Rolex oyster perpetual 39.

I have an Omega seamaster professional chronometer purchased 2005, a Longines legend diver no date rare model purchased 2009 and an Oris big crown day pointer purchased 2012.....all complete with boxes and original receipts and paperwork.

Just wondering where the best place is to try to sell them for what they are worth....don't want to give them away as some jewellers expect.

Many thanks Jim


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

EBay's usually reliable


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

As suggested e-bay

Or stay on this forum, make contributions to forum thread, then you will get access to sales corner..

Could trade them on here then.

Or I suppose there is always a chance of trading them via watchfineders etc etc.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Be very wary of Ebay.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Be very wary of Ebay.


 Definitely.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Dealers will offer less but it's a quick guaranteed result.

3rd party sellers like watchfinder or chrono24 may have the highest price. But you don't know when or if it will sell.

Ebay as a seller is a nightmare. You have no control about who buys it, and if they are dishonest (everyone has or knows a horror story) then you have hassle.

How about a dedicated watch auction like Fellows? I have not bought anything from them for years, as the prices seem to be too high. Might be good to sell there then? Not sure what the commission is though.

All three watches are desirable, so a collector's forum like this is probably the best way (they are too new for me so this is independent advice)


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jim Barr UK said:


> I'm looking to sell 3 watches so that I can purchase a new Rolex oyster perpetual 39.
> 
> I have an Omega seamaster professional chronometer purchased 2005, a Longines legend diver no date rare model purchased 2009 and an Oris big crown day pointer purchased 2012.....all complete with boxes and original receipts and paperwork.
> 
> ...


 Do you have an ebay account with some good feedback? If you do then that is worth considering but you really want buyers with good feedback as well. Setting up a new ebay account and then offering expensive watches could make it more difficult as buyers may be suspicious. It could be similar with Chrono24 as many buyers like to see the `trusted seller' tag.

If you are not is a hurry then wait until you have 50 posts on here and then you will have access to the sales section I would not rush to try and get the 50 posts though as joining, doing 50 posts in a couple of weeks and then selling expensive watches can give a bad impression.

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Jim Barr UK said:


> I'm looking to sell 3 watches so that I can purchase a new Rolex oyster perpetual 39.
> I have an Omega seamaster professional chronometer purchased 2005, a Longines legend diver no date rare model purchased 2009 and an Oris big crown day pointer purchased 2012.....all complete with boxes and original receipts and paperwork.
> Just wondering where the best place is to try to sell them for what they are worth....don't want to give them away as some jewellers expect.
> Many thanks Jim


Watchuseek is one of the biggest watch sites, with a thriving sellers section, but if you're not registered and a participant there, you have zero credibility and feedback rating. Sellers will be wary of you. Also, you should bear in mind that what YOU think your watches are worth is not the same as what OTHERS think they are worth, or the market will bear. If there are lots of your models on offer here and there, it's a buyer's market. If you sign up on Watchrecon and set up alerts for your specific watches, you can observe what others are asking for theirs, and what they're getting.

eBay is dicey. You can search completed (sold) auctions and see what watches are going for, but take the range with a grain of salt: there are plenty of maroons on eBay who pay more than they should for something.

This forum is probably a no-go for you unless you're interested in watches and collecting. You just registered and your first contribution out of the gate is "I want to sell some watches." That's not what this forum is for, never has been, and has a history of being swift and merciless with new users trying to use it as a sales front.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> How about a dedicated watch auction like Fellows? I have not bought anything from them for years, as the prices seem to be too high. Might be good to sell there then? Not sure what the commission is though.
> 
> All three watches are desirable, so a collector's forum like this is probably the best way (they are too new for me so this is independent advice)


 Possibly the best advice,and least risk. Always look to put your watches into a dedicated watch sale, that way you maximize the amount of potential buyers, and don't be put off by the auctioneers fees, from past experience I have achieved far better prices, even after fees, at auction than I had expected.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I would put them on eBay with the Make An Offer option (so that you will be the one who chooses the buyer and you get to research him/her beforehand) but also post them on forums as you will sell them for a smaller price (no ebay fees) and therefore perhaps you will sell them faster.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Possibly the best advice,and least risk. Always look to put your watches into a dedicated watch sale, that way you maximize the amount of potential buyers, and don't be put off by the auctioneers fees, from past experience I have achieved far better prices, even after fees, at auction than I had expected.


 Totally agree , i have put watches into 2 reasonably local auction houses (one has a big watch section), bearing in mind they photograph the pieces catalogue them collect the money and post them if required , and their fees don't come out much different to Ebay once you've been paid by paypal and deducted the postage etc (with Ebay ), and both these auction houses sell through Salesroom . com so you get a worldwide audience which can make a terrific difference to the realised prices.
Also you're not contacted after the sale by some chancer trying their luck.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't really like eBay and bidding. I like seeing a price and getting offers that I can turn down or choose to accept. I prefer forums. But this one costs too much for shipping and some kind of customs tax since I'm from the US.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I suspect we won't be hearing too much more from Jim Barr


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I suspect we won't be hearing too much more from Jim Barr


 I agree. A bit like a leech. Got what it wants and it's off.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I suspect we won't be hearing too much more from Jim Barr


 Not in my team. :laugh:


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks guys.....looks like its a bit of a minefield out there for our owned watches. By the way it's alive Jim, Robden and wrench I only asked a simple question....the reason I didn't say thank you earlier is that I've been out all day


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jim Barr UK said:


> Thanks guys.....looks like its a bit of a minefield out there for our owned watches. By the way it's alive Jim, Robden and wrench I only asked a simple question....the reason I didn't say thank you earlier is that I've been out all day


 I jest, I can't help it. No need to apologise, hope you hang around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

Haha I'll try....I do have a genuine interest in watches do might hang around. Some people are very quick to criticize though and think I'm just trying to use this as a sales for which is not what I'm doing. Will see how it goes.....still want the Rolex oyster perpetual 39....anyone got any thoughts on that model?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jim Barr UK said:


> Haha I'll try....I do have a genuine interest in watches do might hang around. Some people are very quick to criticize though and think I'm just trying to use this as a sales for which is not what I'm doing. Will see how it goes.....still want the Rolex oyster perpetual 39....anyone got any thoughts on that model?


 Yes, I like it, although the 36mm would be my personal preference. Possibly the white grape dial.










I see some review sites listing them as a woman's watch in the 36mm size. Plus I wish Rolex had left the old Air King alone.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, I like it, although the 36mm would be my personal preference. Possibly the white grape dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colour of that dial like a deep darker champagne, just oozes luxury

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Jim Barr UK said:


> Thanks guys.....looks like its a bit of a minefield out there for our owned watches. By the way it's alive Jim, Robden and wrench I only asked a simple question....the reason I didn't say thank you earlier is that I've been out all day





Jim Barr UK said:


> Haha I'll try....I do have a genuine interest in watches do might hang around. Some people are very quick to criticize though and think I'm just trying to use this as a sales for which is not what I'm doing. Will see how it goes.....still want the Rolex oyster perpetual 39....anyone got any thoughts on that model?


This forum has seen its fair share of "one hit wonders" joining the forum to ask one question and then bolt. Sort of anathema to this community's norm, so there's a bit if cynicism (myself included, on most days). No worries if you stick around to discuss further.


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

With an elitist attitude like that I'm not surprised some people don't hang around. There's a fine line between cynicism and arrogance


----------



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

how much are you wanting for the watches? By that I mean how much would you want to achieve on eBay etc?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Jim Barr UK said:


> With an elitist attitude like that I'm not surprised some people don't hang around. There's a fine line between cynicism and arrogance


 There are also forum rules and etiquette.

If you take the time to explore the forum and engage with some threads, the cynics will go quiet. Otherwise, the suspicion remains that you've jumped on board to service your own needs and not much else. Your opening gambit could also be viewed as a stealth sales post to get round the 50 posts rule, e.g. hoping members will contact you with offers of purchase.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

I've got no idea Dodsi....I know how much I paid for them but no idea how much they will fetch. I was just asking best place to sell. Might consider trade in but think they'd only be interested in the omega


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

Don't even know how much they're worth, but I'm now considering taking them in for the Rolex but think they may only be interested in the omega


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

To all concerned.

Back in 2008 I joined this forum and in my enthusiasm I even bought a watch from a forum member. I was accepted for my beginners views with all chiding and p taking but no immediate view of a chancer or a oncer.

What's happened in nine years so I now see a new member so chided he responds such ?

Maybe time to sell up and depart if this continues.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, calm the F down, ladies. OP responded why he didn't come back sooner to say thanks, he was - omg, wonders never cease! - actually out and about in the real world. No fault there. My explanation was only for background to illustrate why some might be a wee bit suspicious. As I said, "no worries if you stick around and engage in discussions." The cynics will not only go silent, they/we will breath a little sigh of appreciation and welcome the new member. OP, read upon how to post pics and let us see your beauties! (The "introduce yourself" section is a good place to start.)(BTW, you shouldn't have to search too hard to find a sticky called something like "New here? Here's how to start…" I wonder who wrote that. :-} The links need to be updated, but the content is still useful I hope.)

This was an issue in the past, there were heated (and by that I mean a lot of posts and discussion) about how open to make the forum, how much to restrict new users, etc. Weren't here for that kerfuffle? Don't worry about it. It was IMHO more entertaining than productive.

If someone thinks forum members are too brusque or rough with new members who register to immediately ask help, or for a valuation, or to offer something, then help out … … … or vote with your feet, there's the door. Don't let that door slam on your caseback on the way out, hear?

Is all this arrogant? Maybe. I've felt teh TWF culture is rather different from some (though TZ-UK is a more notorious Mos Eisley sort of destination). I consider it the site's charm.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

ong said:


> To all concerned.
> 
> Back in 2008 I joined this forum and in my enthusiasm I even bought a watch from a forum member. I was accepted for my beginners views with all chiding and p taking but no immediate view of a chancer or a oncer.
> 
> ...


 Was your first post, 'Where can I sell my watches?'? I bet it wasn't. I know mine wasn't, it was a hello and introduction, and a few photos of my watches, because I'm interested in watches.

I'm still here and have seen members come and go, and it's usually pretty easy to spot those who will stick around for a genuine interest and those who just want something quickly, and will never be heard from again, which is their right, of course, but don't expect people to fall over backwards helping you.

The noob didn't even say 'Hello'. Rude in my opinion. He also seems aware of the rarity of the LLD no-date, and the value of box and papers, so not a total noob. All my Spidey sense screams lazy stealth sales post. Sorry Jim Barr UK 

So as per my original reply, eBay is what you need :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Was your first post, 'Where can I sell my watches?'? I bet it wasn't. I know mine wasn't, it was a hello and introduction, and a few photos of my watches, because I'm interested in watches.
> 
> I'm still here and have seen members come and go, and it's usually pretty easy to spot those who will stick around for a genuine interest and those who just want something quickly, and will never be heard from again, which is their right, of course, but don't expect people to fall over backwards helping you.
> 
> ...


 I agree. Good manners don't cost much. I don't think he will be back. Unless of course, to prove me wrong. :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ong said:


> To all concerned.
> 
> Back in 2008 I joined this forum and in my enthusiasm I even bought a watch from a forum member. I was accepted for my beginners views with all chiding and p taking but no immediate view of a chancer or a oncer.
> 
> ...


 I respect your comments, but at least the OP replied, where others haven't, and a better man for it.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

At least he came here first for a gentle spar. Rather than a full on mauling at Big Eddies fight club. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

futuristfan said:


> At least he came here first for a gentle spar. Rather than a full on mauling at Big Eddies fight club. :biggrin:


 Enough said. I got rubbished by "the forum Prima Donna" on a vintage motorcycle tuning forum on my first post after joining and introduction. Turns out I had a little more knowledge than the forum guru on the subject matter, but I didn't run away with my tail between my legs, and we're all pals now. To much cynicism is as much use as too thin skin.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I have some sympathy with Jim.........................very difficult to hold off asking a question that is burning a hole in your head


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok guys, I'm a new member and I didn't know the etiquette and yes I forgot to say hello but I did thank people for their replies.

No need for abuse....I don't even know if I'm going to sell some of my collection yet and I wasn't using this as a sales pitch. I know about the rarity of the LLD no date because I'm keen on my watches.

For the knobs who think they can bully new members then crack on, if just gives your forum a bad name. For the genuine replies I've had....thank you.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jim Barr UK said:


> .
> 
> For the knobs who think they can bully new members then crack on, if just gives your forum a bad name. For the genuine replies I've had....thank you.


 Don't worry about it. I had worse flung at me and let it go.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

it said:


> Was your first post, 'Where can I sell my watches?'? I bet it wasn't. I know mine wasn't, it was a hello and introduction, and a few photos of my watches, because I'm interested in watches.
> 
> I'm still here and have seen members come and go, and it's usually pretty easy to spot those who will stick around for a genuine interest and those who just want something quickly, and will never be heard from again, which is their right, of course, but don't expect people to fall over backwards helping you.
> 
> ...


Most of the forums I'm registered on, it's quite normal to have new users register and jump in with a question, and it's not fault or foul. Those generally have a lot of traffic. The usual curmudgeon tirade is, "did you use SEARCH yet??" because the forum may have an FAQ index which would lead to an existing thread for that question, or the topic has been raised so many times that it has become legendary (and search would yield dozens of past threads). Or at least new users are asked to identify that, "Yes, I have searched and searched and little did I find," etc. (XDA Developers forum has this stipulation.)(In fact, XDA Developers has a whole VIDEO that new users are expected to watch upon joining. I'll see if I can find it. It's entertaining!)

This forum is kind of unique. And, repeating myself I know, I recall it's because as a smaller forum there was a time when it was inundated with certain "new user, first post" topics that expected to get something out of the forum without "putting anything in" first. As an infrequent occurrence, it's tolerable, but it happened so frequently as to become a perceived real disruption.

Bear in mind, there are users in the wilds of the Interwebs who will register at multiple forums, ask the same question, and *sometimes forget to even come back for the answer*. You can imagine the irritation of trying to answer these bungee-jumping users, educate and inform, not to mention "welcome to our forum," then see that the user *never even logs in again.*.@Mel has the superior memory to my own, but I seem to recall there was a storm of users coming to speed post and then jump into the sales corner to buy,… one fellow who talked about his collection for 49 posts, then started filling up the sales corner with as many as 8? or 10? watches for sale at one time, all of them (?) crap,…



Robden said:


> I agree. Good manners don't cost much. I don't think he will be back. Unless of course, to prove me wrong. :yes:


He came back. Credit given where due. 



WRENCH said:


> I respect your comments, but at least the OP replied, where others haven't, and a better man for it.





futuristfan said:


> At least he came here first for a gentle spar. Rather than a full on mauling at Big Eddies fight club. :biggrin:


First rule of Fight Club is, we do not talk about Fight Club. 



Jim Barr UK said:


> Ok guys, I'm a new member and I didn't know the etiquette and yes I forgot to say hello but I did thank people for their replies.
> 
> No need for abuse....I don't even know if I'm going to sell some of my collection yet and I wasn't using this as a sales pitch. I know about the rarity of the LLD no date because I'm keen on my watches.
> 
> For the knobs who think they can bully new members then crack on, if just gives your forum a bad name. For the genuine replies I've had....thank you.


Again, NO worries. The You haven't even sparred with@BondAndBigM yet. You haven't experienced the full steak and sizzle of this small forum until you have. And you're both Rolex fans. Wait … I think I hear him coming over now…


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chromejob said:


> Again, NO worries. The You haven't even sparred with@BondAndBigM yet. You haven't experienced the full steak and sizzle of this small forum until you have. And you're both Rolex fans. Wait … I think I hear him coming over now…


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Correction: Wait, I think I hear him coming over now,… *with drink in hand*.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Correction: Wait, I think I hear him coming over now,… *with drink in hand*.


 And this is why I hang around. :laughing2dw:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Jim Barr UK said:


> Ok guys, I'm a new member and I didn't know the etiquette and yes I forgot to say hello but I did thank people for their replies.
> 
> No need for abuse....I don't even know if I'm going to sell some of my collection yet and I wasn't using this as a sales pitch. I know about the rarity of the LLD no date because I'm keen on my watches.
> 
> For the knobs who think they can bully new members then crack on, if just gives your forum a bad name. For the genuine replies I've had....thank you.


 There was no abuse and no bullying, just a healthy cynicism, and your angry replies speak volumes.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder if Roy can get the forum sponsored by these guys :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I've enjoyed reading this thread. Very entertaining without any blood loss


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

Still here doubters and I've decided to keep my watches now and save up for the Rolex....so I wasnt a salesman


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

I chalk all this up to British sense of humor, Jim. I am usually on the electric watch section of this forum, and everyone there is pretty serious and electric watch oriented. I came over here and read a post something about younger members showing due respect to the older, crustier, members....and I thought they were serious, and went on a rant about how we need to respect the newer, younger watch collectors because most younger people don't even wear watches for the most part anymore, and the young people are the only ones that will keep this hobby going when us oldtimers finally croak. Well..I found out real fast that it was all tongue in cheek...a big British kidding around. These guys mean no harm. Give it right back to them in the same humorous way. I don't stand a chance at pulling that off...I'm American ...and they can sense that from a mile away, and are much more witty than I am but I can at least try.... At least you Brits that have been following the recent news on your three government TV channels know us Colonials are very, very honest, always just state the truth, and never exaggerate and never say anything that is not 100% factual. Now, Jim, watch(a pun) for the response! I'm dead in the water ! Kind of a Brexit thing.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

One of the funniest quips I've ever read on this forum (during a heated argument), "Handbags at dawn, ladies…."

Oh, BTW:


----------

